# Honda Civic Type R - Lightpainted



## vroomphoto (Jun 11, 2015)

Here are some photos i did last night, really suffering with tonsilitus so only setup two shots.

RobbieD2 by John Rampton, on Flickr

RobbieD by John Rampton, on Flickr


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's one sweeeeeeeeeet type R. :thumb: get well soon buddy.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Stunning photos.

I wish I had some of my car like that. Awesome. GWS.


----------



## vroomphoto (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Guys  more to come as i am currently updating my portfolio


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

love the shots


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovely pix mate .


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Really like those shots. Second is ace


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome pics


----------

